
Ask HN: Are academic degrees the last refuge of a scoundrel? - victorhugo31337
I&#x27;ve worked in the Software industry for 10+ years and I&#x27;ve seen all types of Engineers.  It seems to me that the more someone boasts about their school or major, the more the person is full of crap.  Has anyone else had the same experience?
======
CyberFonic
YES. The key to your observation is the boasting. A competent person gets on
with getting the job done. They let their results speak for their aptitude.
People who boast tend to have self-esteem (and often productivity) issues.

In my experience a competent person with an academic degree has an edge over a
competent person without one. But that depends a lot upon the organisation,
the projects, etc. Unfortunately some managers are impressed by boasters.

